# Clipless Shoes



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been using the Specialized Sawpit shoes that work good but the top strap is torn after not much use. I'd like to find a replacement, something with some rubber in the arch so I can pedal my M647s unclipped, and the less velcro the better.












Any suggestions for something similar but with a better strap system?


----------



## TNC (Jan 21, 2004)

I just saw a new Shimano AM50 high top that "looks" pretty good...don't have any history or experience with them at this point. Unless I hear differently, I'm probably going with a pair. I'm partial to high top shoes because of our rocks, cactus, and such. I bought 3 pair of the old AXO Vertigo high tops when they sold out, and I'm on my last pair. Your results with the Sawpits were the same with another guy in our shop...didn't last. He just bought the AM50's that I saw.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

The AM50s do look good! I'm also thinking about the Shimano DX shoes. I'm somewhat velcro averse. Although on my Sawpits the top strap actually tore, but the velcro seemed to be getting weaker too.


----------



## Raymo (Dec 12, 2007)

So TNC did you get those AM50s? I really like the look of them and need a shoe to match up with my CB Mallet Ms.


----------



## scruffylooking (Sep 15, 2005)

presslab!

How goes it?

I was going to suggest the DXs as well. I don't have any ride time in them but the next time I get shoes those are probably the ones I'll get. Comfy looking, rubbery soles, SPD compatible, and not SIDI expensive.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

It goes good! The Shimano DX shoes do look nice.

However, lately I've been looking to buy the Adidas Plush XL shoes, they seem a little better, but I can't find stock in my size. They are similar to the DX shoes but they have "quick laces" and they also have a bit more ankle protection.


----------



## Raymo (Dec 12, 2007)

*Adidas Plush XL*

presslab those look sweet! I may have to look at those too.


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

I've got a ride in on the Adidas Plush XL shoes. I had to grind a fair amount of sole rubber to clear my M647s. Other than that, they are great! The laces are easy to use and they are super comfy. Traction when unclipped is perhaps better than my old Sawpit shoes.

What looks to be ankle protection is really light elastic fabric to keep dirt out of the shoes. Ah well.


----------



## Raymo (Dec 12, 2007)

*Your post is right on time!*



presslab said:


> I've got a ride in on the Adidas Plush XL shoes. I had to grind a fair amount of sole rubber to clear my M647s. Other than that, they are great! The laces are easy to use and they are super comfy. Traction when unclipped is perhaps better than my old Sawpit shoes.
> 
> What looks to be ankle protection is really light elastic fabric to keep dirt out of the shoes. Ah well.


I am trying to set my shoes up with my CB Mallet pedals. Right now I am using the shims/spacers because of the sole rubber too. How much did you have to grind off?


----------



## Slyp Dawg (Oct 13, 2007)

Specialized Tahoe. 'nuff said. they look like a set of hiking shoes until you pick your foot up and there is a cleat mounted to the sole. very comfy, they lace up like a regular shoe but have a velcro strap that goes over the knot to help keep the shoe on your foot. I love them. I tried on a set of shimano shoes that were designed to be walked in as well as biked in and even then it was like walking on a plywood board. NO flex in the sole whatsoever, even in front of the cleat mount. the tahoes will flex quite a bit in front of the cleat mount, and can be twisted a very small amount by hand from the cleat to the heel, but that's barely anything. when I bike to school I wear them (pedaling a set of Candy Cs with flats isn't high on my to-do list) and once I get to school I'm on my feet literally every 45 minutes or so, and I actually prefer the way they feel over my Saucony shoes I got at disco sports. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair if I needed to.


----------



## Raymo (Dec 12, 2007)

*Adidas Plush XL for me!*

Had my first ride today with the new shoes and they were nice. Very comfortable for brand new shoes. Nice support on small drops and jumps.

I needed to use 3 spacers at first instead of grind off any sole rubber but I had no problems clipping in and out.

Kinda pricey but I like these shoes :thumbsup:


----------



## Bucknbronc (Jul 13, 2006)

Are the SH-AM50's for the clipless pedel? From the picture it looks like it has a cover on the bottom for the clip. I have the Odyssey pedels. I like the look of the AM50's as well. I'll check around at some of the dealers and see if the have any. My hiking boots are to hot in the summer. Has anyone check out the SH-MT51's as well?


----------



## moonraker (Jan 22, 2004)

Bucknbronc said:


> Are the SH-AM50's for the clipless pedel? From the picture it looks like it has a cover on the bottom for the clip. I have the Odyssey pedels. I like the look of the AM50's as well. I'll check around at some of the dealers and see if the have any. My hiking boots are to hot in the summer. Has anyone check out the SH-MT51's as well?


I've been using the SH-MT51's since last summer. They are really f-ing awesome. They are top quality and work great for my DX spd pedals. I've not used them for riding flats, but the tread on the bottom would seems like it would work ok for that too.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Bucknbronc said:


> Are the SH-AM50's for the clipless pedel? From the picture it looks like it has a cover on the bottom for the clip.


Many SPD shoes come with this cover in place. You remove it and install (or reveal) the plate that accepts the cleat. If you choose to ride without cleats the cover can be used to keep dirt/rocks etc. out of the screw holes, but who does this?


----------



## Luigiugueto (Oct 16, 2007)

Skate shoes are excellent for platforms, the non-slip sole and the grooves make them stick like a mother****er....
Also, Vans off-the-walls stick extremely well to the pedals ( cause of the sole pattern) but they provide very little ankle support.

I think, by the looks of the gear you people use, i'm a little on the unorthodox. more extreme side of the all-mountain concept lol


----------



## Cata1yst (Dec 27, 2007)

Luigiugueto said:


> Also, Vans off-the-walls stick extremely well to the pedals ( cause of the sole pattern) but they provide very little ankle support./QUOTE]
> 
> Coming from my Vans to clipless...lets say my legs were shaking the first time i went to go trail exploring....though i do like clipless so i dont have to worry about foot placement for power transfer


----------



## Kyle2834 (May 4, 2007)

The Vans sure have a soft sole. I wonder if a stiff insole exists for the shoe?


----------



## bitpusher (Feb 9, 2008)

Kyle2834 said:


> The Vans sure have a soft sole. I wonder if a stiff insole exists for the shoe?


I bought steel insoles from an industrial supply shop. I use them in a pair of onitsuka tigers and it stiffened them right up. Cost me like 2 bucks.:thumbsup:


----------



## presslab (Jan 5, 2007)

Raymo said:


> I am trying to set my shoes up with my CB Mallet pedals. Right now I am using the shims/spacers because of the sole rubber too. How much did you have to grind off?


Sorry for the late reply, heh.

Here's a pic, I just used my angle grinder, made quick work of it.


----------

